# Help with pre and post ride nutrition during weight loss plan!



## krazymatt (Jun 6, 2014)

I have been trying to drop some weight so have been doing a low carb diet; however, today I really noticed a drop in energy during my ride. My question is what could I eat before and after the ride that will supply my energy stores yet not derail my weight loss plan?? I'm thinking no matter how you look at I need carbs right? The running out of fuel feeling is NOT fun! Thanks in advance.


----------



## krazymatt (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh, and I forgot to mention I've been riding for my lunch hour so I'm thinking whatever you all suggest could be incorporated as my lunch plus a snack I suppose.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I can almost guarantee that someone will come in and revamp your whole weight loss plan. It is really hard to know what works for someone else.
Most people who ride for weight loss eat several small meals per day with lots of "clean" and natural foods. If you want to go low fat but still get carbs for energy, you might check out some of the powder mixes like Hammer or those other ones that I can't think of... Use those just when you're on the bike and don't over do it. If you don't completely bonk yourself out, a reasonably small recovery meal will be sufficient.

Of course, if you are living on your bike, your body will change even if you are eating blocks of cheese, so ride lots! 

-F


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I struggled with the same thing when I started mountain biking again.

I lost 50 lbs. solely by dieting -- no exercise at all.

I then started biking again, after a 10 year layoff, and lost another 25. But that's when it got hard.

I lost the first 50 by going low calorie; 1375 a day. The only way to do that without being starved is to eliminate calorie dense foods, namely carbs. Just like you.

But as my cycling mileage increased, Strava says I'm burning 1300+ calories on my longer rides. No way to do that on 1375 calories per day! So I started looking into energy bars. I asked the dumbest question ever: Are there any no carb energy bars? Uh...no, Kevin, there aren't. Energy = carbs. 

So the bottom line is to look for a bar with some protein and natural ingredients but resign yourself to eating some carbs. Even two Clif bars on a 1300 calorie ride will net you a 700 calorie deficit.


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

There are hundreds of diets out there and thousands of people who swear by each type of diet. The truth is, many of the diets are extreme and have various downsides. They encourage fat loss but are not actually good for the human body and hard to sustain but that's for another thread.

My advice to you is simple and in general agreement with Fleas ~ stick to a healthy balanced diet with carbs, protein and good fats and continue to exercise as you are. Steer clear of processed foods specifically fats and sugars. Make sure your breakfast is the biggest meal, lunch smaller and dinner the lightest. If you can eat more frequently, you can try that.

If you want to avoid 'running out of fuel', eat bananas and or oats. Both are very good for you but bananas are especially good as a snack. That said, you can eat what you like if you make sure 'Excess Kcal' is largely negative.

Excess Kcal = Kcal consumed - Basal Kcal Requirement - Kcal from Activities


----------



## krazymatt (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies! A low carb diet is ideal for weight loss with little to no exercise as scientifically you force your body to shed fat. When you start doing heavy cardio your body will shut down on low carbs I learned lol. Yesterday I thought my bike was getting a flat tire but it was just weakness overcoming my legs. Awful feeling. The low carb thing was an experiment. I usually eat a very clean diet with good carbs/ clean natural foods an all that but I've already shed 70 lbs gained some back some of that likely muscle. My usual lunch hour rides consist of some very good interval type hills which require me to power up those hills and dying out legs don't cut it haha.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

nuts, raisins, and a banana. 

you may also want to look into some energy chews (there are many brands), for emergency use, when you feel the bonk coming on...


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

d365 said:


> nuts, raisins, and a banana.
> 
> you may also want to look into some energy chews (there are many brands), for emergency use, *when you feel the bonk coming on...*


At that point it is too late....you are already too far behind. Best to stay ahead of the bonk, but eating earlier.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

mtnbikej said:


> At that point it is too late....you are already too far behind. Best to stay ahead of the bonk, but eating earlier.


He's riding for an hour at lunch.... and I'm only suggesting those chews as emergency energy (the situation he found himself in), and they work for me YMMV. Of course it's better to be pre fueled...


----------



## krazymatt (Jun 6, 2014)

mtnbikej said:


> At that point it is too late....you are already too far behind. Best to stay ahead of the bonk, but eating earlier.


That is exactly true! Yesterday when I bonked out I had a carb/gel pack during my ride and it didn't do a darn thing. Matter of fact I felt like total crap all day after that. I had two carb healthy meals after that and I didn't feel better until I awoke today. Bonking out can't be good for you. I won't be letting that happen to me again!!! Sometimes we don't realize how physically demanding mountain biking really is.


----------



## c8stom (May 19, 2015)

---


----------

